# Frank Chacksfield's 'Ebb Tide'



## Hagrid (Oct 11, 2014)

This should awake some memories for those who remember the 50's. Haunting instrumental:






and it actually hit #1 on the "hit parade" back in the day. Since most hit records were (and are) vocals, the TV show "Your Hit Parade" had to show a ballet routine to back up the music. Anyone remember?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks Hagrid, that was a lovely start to my day. :sentimental:  Here's a later version I'm fond of, with words.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

Loved it !  *REAL* music.  Not just a few guitars and *LOUD* thump, earsplitting thump, bang, bang.

Gone are the days of REAL musians.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2014)

They were both great!  Thanks Hagrid & SB! Here's Roy Hamilton!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 12, 2014)

Like that one too Meanderer.  Nice !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2014)

Good one Meanderer, I remember this version well, another good one.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2014)

I remember this song too; the Platters version. Nice to hear it again!


----------

